# Possible Trade with Toronto!!



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

Possible trade with Toronto and Denver
Do you think this is fair for both teams?

Toronto Trades: 2003 1st pick (4 overall), Morris Peterson and 2004 1st pick (not lotto protected)

PS: I know toronto owes the cavs a not lotto pick next year so the 2004 pick would move back a year if the raps make the playoffs.

Denver Trades: 2003 1st pick (3 overall)

Denver Lineup:

PG: Gilbert Arenas
SG: Morris Peterson
SF: Nikoloz Tskitishvili
PF: Chris Bosh
C: Nene Hilario

This is a playoff lineup, maybe not next year but every year after!!
Denver gives time for Nikoloz Tskitishvili to devlop as well as getting a player that will likely be better than "Melo" in the Long run and a quality shoot guard, not to mention another good pick.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'd love to see that trade happen. Melo would put TDot back on track.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I left a post here, saying not to do it...was it deleted? What happened to it?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> I left a post here, saying not to do it...was it deleted? What happened to it?


There are two of these threads..........one in the Nuggets forum, one in the Raptors one.......my guess is you posted it in the Raptors one.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Nevermind, I'm dumb, I noticed that you posted it in 3 different forums. My bad. :banghead:

EDIT: Yeah, Vintage, thanks, I'm retarded. :no: :laugh:


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

This trade makes more sense than some of the other trades I have seen but don't count on it. The Nuggets feel fortunate to have gotten a top three pick and I don't see them dealing it.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Nugz are very happy and feel fortunate about atleast getting a top 3 pick and the level of the 3rd to the 4th is a huge drop if you think about it, more then in the usual drafts. Nugz are going to keep the #3 pick and draft 'Melo.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballishere</b>!
> Possible trade with Toronto and Denver
> Do you think this is fair for both teams?
> 
> ...


garbage. mo pete sucks. 4th pick sucks. 

theres a reason the raps are dying to move up from 4 to 3.


----------



## rustu (Jan 26, 2003)

NO WAY IN HELL the nugz do this... we are trying to be competitive NEXT year, none of the people in this trade would help us to do this, so it makes absolutely no sense to me... kiki's way too smart to be duped by that crap


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

What's wrong with Melo in Denver?

SF Melo
PF NS
C Hilario/Camby backup


----------



## The_Truth_34_Sky_8 (May 27, 2003)

Dont u guys forget that Deevers Buggest owe Celtics first round pick which it was suppose to be this year but they gave em another year . Next year will be the final opitions. Next year , Deevers Buggest first round pick goes to Celtics ! I forget what trade was all about , I think it came from billups and Mercer.:laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The_Truth_34_Sky_8</b>!
> Dont u guys forget that Deevers Buggest owe Celtics first round pick which it was suppose to be this year but they gave em another year . Next year will be the final opitions. Next year , Deevers Buggest first round pick goes to Celtics ! I forget what trade was all about , I think it came from billups and Mercer.:laugh:


it was the mercer-fortson deal but we didnt give it to them. it was thier option so they took it two years ago and got kedrick brown! lol.

they coulda had melo!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Possible Trade with Toronto!!*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> garbage. mo pete sucks. 4th pick sucks.
> 
> theres a reason the raps are dying to move up from 4 to 3.


I would have put it differently, but I think NugzFan is right, it's a huge drop off... Unless you are willing to include Carter, I don't think there is much chance of this happening.

And even with Carter, don't know. These 3 rookies are being highly looked at.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> it was the mercer-fortson deal but we didnt give it to them. it was thier option so they took it two years ago and got kedrick brown! lol.
> ...


Wish the Memphis Grizzles had some luck like that, now the Pistons have Darko, instead of last years pick Gooden, who wound up netting Miller... I ain't a happy camper.

-Petey


----------

